# Wie spreekt het getrouwst anglicismen uit? Vlamingen of Nederlanders?



## eno2

Ik zie dat waar de uitspraak opgegeven wordt in de DVD, de Belgische uitspraak afwijkt van de Nederlandse. Bijvoorbeeld: teaser. Zelf neig ik naar de Engelse of Amerikaanse uitspraak. Belgen zouden bijvoorbeeld jazz met een z uitspreken (dʒɛːz), in plaats van dʒɛːs, zoals de Nederlanders doen.
M-W: \ˈjaz\  American Heritage: dʒɛːz). Allebei met z. Belgen zitten dus goed met de z van jazz. Maar niet met de r van tiːzər.
Wie spreekt het getrouwst anglicismen uit? Vlamingen of Nederlanders? Mijn gok: Nederlanders.


----------



## bibibiben

Een algemeen geaccepteerde transcriptie voor de vernederlandste uitspraak van _jazz_ is dan wel [dʒɛːs] of [dʒɛːz], maar in Nederland hoor je massaal een uitspraak die ligt tussen [ɟɛːs]/[ɟɛːs] en [djɛːs]/djɛːz]. Ik denk dat een beetje scherp luisterende native speaker van het Engels zal bevestigen dat die [dʒ] van Nederlanders behoorlijk gemankeerd klinkt.


----------



## eno2

Op Van Dale hoor ik gewoon een s voor BE/NL.  En spreek zelf ook s uit: djɛːs. Google Translate geeft ook s te horen. Zeker in jazz music. 
Om [ɟɛːs]/[ɟɛːs] te (kunnen) beoordelen zou ik voorbeelden moeten beluisteren. Ik controleer in elk geval eens een aantal "Engelse" uitspraakpatronen vanaf nu om te zien of dat verschillen oplevert. .


----------



## bibibiben

Het gaat mij niet om de [ s] of [z] aan het eind van het woord, maar puur om de eerste klank, dus [dʒ]. Die komt bij veel Nederlanders niet goed over de tong. Het wordt iets van [ɟ]~[dj], maar sommigen maken er in woorden als _jazz_ en _jacket_ ook boudweg [j] van. In _jungle_ daarentegen hoor je nooit [j], dan toch weer [ɟ]~[dj].


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> ,maar sommigen maken er in woorden als _jazz_ en _jacket_ ook boudweg [j] van.




[dʒ]: Ik vermoedde niet eens een mogelijk verschil.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik mis bijna het meest dat de 'a' van jazz in Nederland zo weinig klinkt als de Engelse [æ].


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Ik mis bijna het meest dat de 'a' van jazz in Nederland zo weinig klinkt als de Engelse [æ].


En in België wel, bedoel je?


----------



## Red Arrow

Zonder nadenken spreek ik jazz uit als [dʒæz] in het Nederlands. Joggen spreek ik uit als [ʒɔɣe]. Ik hoor Nederlanders [jɔgə] zeggen.


eno2 said:


> Op Van Dale hoor ik gewoon een s voor BE/NL.  En spreek zelf ook s uit: djɛːs. Google Translate geeft ook s te horen. Zeker in jazz music.
> Om [ɟɛːs]/[ɟɛːs] te (kunnen) beoordelen zou ik voorbeelden moeten beluisteren. Ik controleer in elk geval eens een aantal "Engelse" uitspraakpatronen vanaf nu om te zien of dat verschillen oplevert. .


De meeste Nederlandstaligen denken helemaal niet na over de uitspraak van s of z aan het eind van een woord.
Je zal bijvoorbeeld 'jazz' vaker met een z horen dan 'kids'.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> De meeste Nederlandstaligen denken helemaal niet na over de uitspraak van s of z aan het eind van een woord.
> Je zal bijvoorbeeld 'jazz' vaker met een z horen dan 'kids'.



Het is niet een kwestie van niet nadenken. Het gaat hier om een fonotactische beperking die kenmerkend is voor het Nederlands (en ook bijvoorbeeld voor het Duits en het Russisch): stemhebbende obstruenten zijn in woordfinale positie stemloos. Woorden als _quiz_ en _jazz _verliezen dus de z-uitspraak. Wie deze uitspraak toch behoudt, klinkt in elk geval in Nederland behoorlijk geaffecteerd. Het druist te veel in tegen het Nederlandse taaleigen. Eén concessie wordt er nog wel gedaan in een woord als _jazz_: de klinker wordt verlengd. In _quiz_ (ook wel als 'kwis' geschreven) is door verregaande inburgering ook de klinkerverlenging al vaarwel gezegd.



ThomasK said:


> Ik mis bijna het meest dat de 'a' van jazz in Nederland zo weinig klinkt als de Engelse [æ].



In het noorden van het Nederlands taalgebied klinkt [ɛ] meer gesloten dan in het zuiden, waar [ɛ] soms zo open klinkt dat deze als [æ] gaat klinken. En dus benadert de Vlaamse uitspraak van de klinker in _jazz _de Engelse uitspraak beter. De keerzijde is dat daar waar Engelstaligen een echte [ɛ] verwachten, de Vlaming weer wat harder zijn best zal moeten doen dan de Nederlander. In het Engelse leenwoord _pallet_ hebben de Vlamingen dus een betere uitgangspositie, maar in het (minder vaak gebruikte) Engelse leenwoord _pellet _de Nederlanders.


----------



## eno2

Ik dacht plots aan buzz en was benieuwd of het in DVD stond, in welke betekenis, en hoe uitgeproken?

Verrassingen alom:




> buzz
> /bʏːs/zelfstandig naamwoord
> • de m
> • g.mv.
> Engels
> 1 geruchten die nieuwsgierigheid wekken



Ik dacht aan "gerucht" (niet als neutraal lawaai maar als I heard it through the grapevine) maar het moet nieuwsgierigheid wekken..

 M-W: \ˈbəz\  Zo te zien is y en ə dan toch dezelfde klank. Maar Nederlanders zouden dus de s moeten laten horen i.p.v. de Engelse z.

Ook "buzzen" is opgenomen. /bʏzə(n)/

Effie bij booze kijken=> en ja hoor , /buːs/, dit keer met de Belgische én nederlandse audio erbij, die volgens mij duidelijk allebei op Z eindigen.
Je moet al hard s-en om het verschil te laten horen.

M-W: \ˈbüz\
I don't even find \ü\ in the English phonetic alphabet
The sounds of English and the International Phonetic Alphabet | Antimoon
Waarschijnlijk een oe die naar uuu gaat, zoals de Engelsen graag posh  buuuk zeggen i.p.v. boek?

Het gaat een gangetje met die leenwoorden...en ze maar verdraaien...


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> M-W: \ˈbüz\
> I don't even find \ü\ in the English phonetic alphabet



Merriam-Webster hanteert een transcriptie die afwijkt van het Internationaal Fonetisch Alfabet.



eno2 said:


> M-W: \ˈbəz\ Zo te zien is y en ə dan toch dezelfde klank.



Nee, niet dezelfde klank. De transcriptie van Van Dale geeft de vernederlandste uitspraak van het Engelse woord _buzz_ weer (een uitspraak waar Merriam-Webster uiteraard geen weet van heeft). Helaas kiest Van Dale voor [ʏ]. In een andere draad heb ik al eens gemeld dat deze uitspraak in delen van Vlaanderen wellicht nog enigszins gebruikelijk is, maar in grote delen van Nederland zou [ɵ] een betere weergave van de klank zijn.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> In het noorden van het Nederlands taalgebied klinkt [ɛ] meer gesloten dan in het zuiden, waar [ɛ] soms zo open klinkt dat deze als [æ] gaat klinken. En dus benadert de Vlaamse uitspraak van de klinker in _jazz _de Engelse uitspraak beter.


De korte e als [æ] uitspreken is allesbehalve een algemeen verschijnsel in België. Het komt vooral voor in West-Vlaamse dialecten, geloof ik, maar in bijvoorbeeld het Brabants waarmee ik opgegroeid ben, is een korte e gewoon [ɛ]. _Jazz_ spreek ik uit als /dʒɛs/.


----------



## eno2

[ɵ]:  Onduidelijk symbool. Ik kan het lezen noch vinden. Is het soms œ? œ=ʌ

Naar  Nederlands gebruik zijn ü en y hetzelfde = p*uu*r volgens Universele fonologie(1991)–Anneke Neijt
zie ik nu. y is IPA  en CPA. M-W en DVD zijn dus gelijkluidend


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Iets wat bij dit onderwerp nog niet aan bod is gekomen, is het fenomeen in België dat sommige Engelse leenwoorden op z'n Frans worden uitgesproken, bijvoorbeeld recital /resi'tɑl/.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> [ɵ]:  Onduidelijk symbool.


Het is een volwaardig symbool uit het Internationaal Fonetisch Alfabet, IPA.



eno2 said:


> Ik kan het lezen noch vinden. Is het soms œ? œ=ʌ
> 
> Naar  Nederlands gebruik zijn ü en y hetzelfde = puur volgens Universele fonologie(1991)–Anneke Neijt
> 
> zie ik nu. y is IPA  en CPA. M-W en DVD zijn dus gelijkluidend



De in de vorige post genoemde [ʏ], een geronde gecentraliseerde bijna-gesloten voorklinker, is een andere klank dan [y], een geronde gesloten voorklinker.

De u-umlaut is een nogal verwarrend teken. In het Duits wordt ü gebruikt om [y] weer te geven (zoals in _Hüte_), maar ook om [ʏ] weer te geven (zoals in _Hütte_).

Edit: Dat [y] wordt gebruikt ter weergave van de klinker in het Nederlandse _fuut_, is dus volledig te billijken. Deze klinker komt vrijwel overeen met de klinker in het Duitse _Hüte_. Het gebruik van [ʏ] ter weergave van de klinker in het Nederlandse _fut_ is veel bezwaarlijker. In Nederland laat niemand deze klinken als de klinker in het Duitse _Hütte _en ook in Vlaanderen lijkt deze uitspraak lang niet meer zo gebruikelijk te zijn.

Ten slotte is [ɵ], een geronde halfgesloten centrale klinker, niet te verwarren met [œ], een geronde halfopen voorklinker, die op zijn beurt moet worden onderscheiden van [ʌ], een ongeronde halfopen achterklinker.

Voor meer informatie: Internationaal Fonetisch Alfabet - Wikipedia.


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> Het is niet een kwestie van niet nadenken. Het gaat hier om een fonotactische beperking die kenmerkend is voor het Nederlands (en ook bijvoorbeeld voor het Duits en het Russisch): stemhebbende obstruenten zijn in woordfinale positie stemloos. Woorden als _quiz_ en _jazz _verliezen dus de z-uitspraak. Wie deze uitspraak toch behoudt, klinkt in elk geval in Nederland behoorlijk geaffecteerd. Het druist te veel in tegen het Nederlandse taaleigen. Eén concessie wordt er nog wel gedaan in een woord als _jazz_: de klinker wordt verlengd. In _quiz_ (ook wel als 'kwis' geschreven) is door verregaande inburgering ook de klinkerverlenging al vaarwel gezegd.


In Vlaanderen heeft men de neiging om woorden stemhebbend te eindigen als het volgende woord stemhebbend begint.

Ik lees toch nooit. [le:s]
Ik lees dit boek. [le:z]

Toch niet weer, he! [tɔx]
Toch doe ik niet mee. [tɔɣ]

Iets soortgelijks gebeurt in het Hongaars en het Bulgaars.

Maar geïsoleerd eindigen woorden altijd stemloos, tenzij eventueel Engelse of Franse leenwoorden.
Het woord quiz klinkt voor mij niet meer als een vreemd woord, dus ik zeg [kβ̞ɪs].

Als jazz voor mij niet als een leenwoord zou aanvoelen, dan zou ik het nog steeds niet uitspreken als [dʒɛs] maar als [ʒɛs]. Idem voor woorden met ch.


> In het noorden van het Nederlands taalgebied klinkt [ɛ] meer gesloten dan in het zuiden, waar [ɛ] soms zo open klinkt dat deze als [æ] gaat klinken. En dus benadert de Vlaamse uitspraak van de klinker in _jazz _de Engelse uitspraak beter. De keerzijde is dat daar waar Engelstaligen een echte [ɛ] verwachten, de Vlaming weer wat harder zijn best zal moeten doen dan de Nederlander. In het Engelse leenwoord _pallet_ hebben de Vlamingen dus een betere uitgangspositie, maar in het (minder vaak gebruikte) Engelse leenwoord _pellet _de Nederlanders.


Er zijn Limburgers met de [æ]-klank, en volgens Hans ook West-Vlamingen, maar de meeste Vlamingen zeggen gewoon [ɛ] 


eno2 said:


> Ve*r*assingen alom


Oei, is er iemand dood? 

Er is een probleem met de Engels u-klank zoals in but, buzz en dull. Het zijn namelijk meerdere klanken. Amerikanen spreken het meestal uit als een doffe e [ə]. Dit is ook hoe ik het uitspreek in het Nederlands. In het Verenigd Koninkrijk zegt men [ɐ]. Dat klinkt zoals de laatste klank in het Duitse woord 'besser' of het Brits Engelse woord 'better'.
De Ieren spreken het uit zoals de Franse o in 'adore' [ɞ].

Die u-klank wordt dus vaak geschreven als [ʌ], maar wordt nooit zo uitgesproken. Net als in het Frans 'adore' wordt geschreven als [adɔʁ], maar [ɔ] is de klank in het Nederlandse woord 'por'. Rijmt 'adore' op 'por'? Nee. Ook niet als je 'por' trager uitspreekt.

Het is blijkbaar doodnormaal om het verkeerde IPA-symbool te gebruiken. Nog een voorbeeld: de Engelsen schrijven graag [e] in plaats van [ɛ], maar de korte [e] lijkt me typisch voor Fins en Ests. Nog nooit een Brit 'debt' horen uitspreken als [det].

In Vlaanderen zit de korte u in het gebied van [ʉ ʏ ʊ̈ ɵ]. Veel variatie. De Nederlandse korte u is volgens mij [ø̞], zoals de Hongaarse ö / ő.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow [IMG]https://forum.wordreference.com/file:///C:\Users\BKLOER~1.NOS\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image001.png[/IMG] said:


> In Vlaanderen heeft men de neiging om woorden stemhebbend te eindigen als het volgende woord stemhebbend begint.
> 
> Ik lees toch nooit. [le:s]
> Ik lees dit boek. [le:z]
> 
> Toch niet weer, he! [tɔx]
> Toch doe ik niet mee. [tɔɣ]
> 
> Iets soortgelijks gebeurt in het Hongaars en het Bulgaars.



Niet alleen in Vlaanderen. Het gaat hier om een vorm van regressieve assimilatie die voor heel het Nederlandse taalgebied geldt. Een discussie hierover hebben we al eens gevoerd. Zie schr (uitspraak). Het fenomeen van de eindklankverscherping staat hier los van. Zie hiervoor https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auslautverhärtung.

Vanwege eindklankverscherping klinkt de z in _jazz_ dus als een s.

Als gevolg van regressieve assimilatie kan deze s-klank toch weer als een z gaan klinken. Bijvoorbeeld in _jazzballet_.

Als gevolg van progressieve assimilatie kan deze s-klank een daaropvolgende z eveneens in een s-klank omzetten. Zoals gebeurt in _jazzzangeres_. Omdat het Nederlands een broertje dood heeft aan twee gelijkluidende medeklinkers op een rij, wordt vervolgens deletie toegepast (ook wel elisie genoemd), waarna deze s-klank weer verdwijnt. En zo heb je in het Nederlands het wonderlijke verschijnsel dat drie z’en op een rij als één enkele s gaan klinken. Toegegeven, er zijn er nogal wat, in Nederland althans, die in de hypercorrectieval trappen en toch een halfbakken z-klank laten horen.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Het is blijkbaar doodnormaal om het verkeerde IPA-symbool te gebruiken. Nog een voorbeeld: de Engelsen schrijven graag [e] in plaats van [ɛ], maar de korte [e] lijkt me typisch voor Fins en Ests. Nog nooit een Brit 'debt' horen uitspreken als [det].



Deze vereenvoudigde transcriptie is goed te begrijpen. Er bestaan in het Engels geen minimale paren met de oppositie [ɛ] - [e]. Immers, [e] komt in het Engels alleen in de diftong [eɪ] voor. In het Engels ontbreekt dus de dringende noodzaak om [ɛ] te gebruiken. In zogeheten fonemische transcripties wordt dan ook vaak simpelweg [e] gebruikt.

Hetzelfde geldt voor de transcriptie van het Franse _adore_ en het Nederlanse _por_. In een fonemische transcriptie kun je in beide gevallen voor het weergeven van de o-klank volstaan met het IPA-symbool ɔ. In een fonetisch smalle transcriptie daarentegen kan dat niet meer.

Het is trouwens ook gebruikelijk om voor fonemische transcripties schuine strepen te gebruiken en geen vierkante haken. Om het niet al te ingewikkeld te maken gebruik ik zelf op wordreference.com standaard de vierkante haken, zoals je wel gemerkt hebt, maar echt correct is het niet.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> De Nederlandse korte u is volgens mij [ø̞], zoals de Hongaarse ö / ő.



Nee, [ø] komt overeen met de klinker in het Franse _peu_. In het Nederlands zou je [ø] in een brede transcriptie kunnen gebruiken voor de eu-klank in _keuken_. In een smallere transcriptie zou [øʏ̯] passender zijn. Je drukt er beter mee uit dat in Nederland deze klank gediftongeerd is geraakt.

Ook in Nederland kun je voor de u-klank in _hut_ beter [ɵ] gebruiken dan [ʏ], ook in een brede transcriptie. In een andere draad schreef ik al dat de onderzoekers Rietveld en Van Heuven in hun _Algemene fonetiek_ al standaard voor [ɵ] kiezen, niet langer voor [ʏ].

Overigens begrijp ik wel waarom [ʏ] de favoriet was: in oudere IPA-klinkerdriehoeken ontbreekt [ɵ] nog. De [ʏ] gaat daarentegen al wat langer mee.

Edit: Het was moeilijk te zien, maar ik zie dat je [ø̞] schreef, niet [ø]. Dan nog geldt: [ø̞] geeft in Nederland niet de uitspraak van de u-klank in _hut_ weer. Deze klank is in Nederland duidelijk geen voorklinker, maar een gecentraliseerde klinker.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ja, sommige mensen gebruiken vierkante haken voor één klank en schuine strepen voor een heel woord. Maar anderen gebruiken alleen vierkante haken?

Goed te begrijpen of niet, je krijgt Britten die ervan overtuigd zijn dat de Franse é als [ɛ] klinkt. In BBC-documentaires over Frankrijk spreekt men graag Franse woorden uit op z'n Frans, maar dan klinkt Champs Élizée als /ʃɑ̃zɛlizɛ/. Als nasale klanken lukken, dan moet de é ook lukken, denk ik dan.

Ik heb niets tegen andere notaties, maar maak dan duidelijk dat het geen IPA is. Het IPA is gemaakt voor eenduidigheid.


bibibiben said:


> Het was moeilijk te zien, maar ik zie dat je [ø̞] schreef, niet [ø]. Dan nog geldt: [ø̞] geeft in Nederland niet de uitspraak van de u-klank in _hut_ weer. Deze klank is in Nederland duidelijk geen voorklinker, maar een gecentraliseerde klinker.


Dus dit woord klinkt voor jou niet als Nederlanders die 'uk' zeggen, maar dan vertraagd?
Uitspraak van ők: Hoe wordt ők uitgesproken in het Hongaars

Dit verklaart wel mooi waarom Nederlanders de doffe e zo graag als 'uh' schrijven. Ik dacht altijd dat het wel door Amerikaanse invloed was, maar als Nederlanders hun u centraliseren zoals Zweden (en West-Vlamingen?), dan is het niet meer zo onlogisch.

EDIT: Laat maar, dat verklaart helemaal niets. Je schrijft ie natuurlijk ook nooit als uu.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik kan op dit moment geen andere bron vinden, dus tot dan moet het hier maar mee: Google Translate
Klinkt voor mij met getuite lippen, niet gecentraliseerd.

Wat lijkt de korte u zeldzaam, zeg 

EDIT: Op het NOS-journaal van twee uur geleden is de u in 'terug' inderdaad gecentraliseerd.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Goed te begrijpen of niet, je krijgt Britten die ervan overtuigd zijn dat de Franse é als [ɛ] klinkt. In BBC-documentaires over Frankrijk spreekt men graag Franse woorden uit op z'n Frans, maar dan klinkt Champs Élizée als /ʃɑ̃zɛlizɛ/. Als nasale klanken lukken, dan moet de é ook lukken, denk ik dan.



De Franse é is zwaar problematisch voor Engelstaligen. Zij hebben immers alleen in de diftong [eɪ] de [e] tot hun beschikking. De meeste Engelstaligen zullen daarom naar [eɪ] uitwijken. Engelstaligen die weten dat diftongering in het Frans uit den boze is, een minderheid als je het mij vraagt, zullen uitwijken naar een andere klank. Het foneem in het Engels dat dan het dichtst erbij komt, is inderdaad [ɛ].



Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik heb niets tegen andere notaties, maar maak dan duidelijk dat het geen IPA is. Het IPA is gemaakt voor eenduidigheid.


Het IPA is er voor zowel fonemische als fonetische transcripties. Als je opereert binnen het fonologische systeem van een taal, wat op dit forum voor de Nederlandse taal vrijwel altijd het geval is, dan zal ook voor iedereen duidelijk zijn dat je de IPA-symbolen in fonemische zin gebruikt. Ben je aan het switchen tussen fonetische en fonemische transcriptie, wat veel minder vaak zal voorkomen, dan is het onvermijdelijk dat je duidelijkheid verschaft door fonetische transcripties tussen vierkante haken te zetten en fonemische transcripties tussen schuine strepen. In deze draad zou het weleens nodig kunnen zijn om verschil te gaan maken, vrees ik. Al zal het dan nog de meesten ontgaan wat je aan het doen bent.



Red Arrow :D said:


> Dus dit woord klinkt voor jou niet als Nederlanders die 'uk' zeggen, maar dan vertraagd?
> Uitspraak van ők: Hoe wordt ők uitgesproken in het Hongaars



Het neigt eerder naar 'euk'. Laat ik erbij zeggen dat de u-klank in _hut_ in grote delen van Nederland aan het ontronden is en dus hangt tussen [ɵ] en [ə]. Ook daardoor staat de uitspraak ver af van de Hongaarse ö of  ő.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Oei, is er iemand dood?


 Ja, ik, van het verschot.  Ik had het gezien en verbeterd. Blijkbaar niet doorgekomen. Geëdit.


----------



## bibibiben

Hans Molenslag said:


> Iets wat bij dit onderwerp nog niet aan bod is gekomen, is het fenomeen in België dat sommige Engelse leenwoorden op z'n Frans worden uitgesproken, bijvoorbeeld recital /resi'tɑl/.



De uitspraak van _recital_ gaat in Nederland waarschijnlijk bij de ingewijden wel goed. Nogal wat Nederlanders zullen echter niet eens weten wat een recital is ...

Een leenwoord uit het Engels waarvan in Nederland de uitspraak behoorlijk in het ongerede is geraakt: cornedbeef. Van hoog tot laag zal men dit in Nederland als [kɔrˈnɛdbif] uitspreken. Degenen die [ˈkɔrndbif] zeggen zijn een zeldzaamheid. De puur Britse uitspraak  [ˌkɔːnd ˈbiːf] en puur Amerikaanse uitspraak [ˌkɔːrnd ˈbiːf] zijn uiteraard onbestaanbaar.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> Nogal wat Nederlanders zullen echter niet eens weten wat een recital is ...


Dat is in Vlaanderen niet anders. Het is een term uit de klassieke muziek, dus eh...

Nog twee typische voorbeelden:
_steak_ met een /ɛ/, zoals in de Franse uitspraak van dat leenwoord
_trainen_ met een /ɛ:/ zoals in het Franse _entraîner_



bibibiben said:


> Een leenwoord uit het Engels waarvan in Nederland de uitspraak behoorlijk in het ongerede is geraakt: cornedbeef. Van hoog tot laag zal men dit in Nederland als [kɔrˈnɛdbif] uitspreken. Degenen die [ˈkɔrndbif] zeggen zijn een zeldzaamheid. De puur Britse uitspraak  [ˌkɔːnd ˈbiːf] en puur Amerikaanse uitspraak [ˌkɔːrnd ˈbiːf] zijn uiteraard onbestaanbaar.


Vroeger verkocht het Britse fietsenmerk Raleigh goed in België. Ik heb in mijn studententijd nog een klassieke opafiets van dat merk gehad, donkergroen in plaats van zwart en met zo'n metalen kettingkast, een afdankertje van mijn vader. In Leuven werd die naam op z'n Nederlands uitgesproken. Als ik bij de fietsenmaker /'rælɪ/ of desnoods /'rɛli/ had gezegd, zou hij me raar aangekeken hebben.


----------



## Red Arrow

Als ik Fukushima zou uitspreken met een Nederlandse uu zou ik ook raar worden aangekeken. De Japanse u lijkt echt niet op oe.

Of Srebrenica. Die c hoor je dus uit te spreken als ts. Geen kat/hond die dat weet.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> [kɔrˈnɛdbif]
> [ˈkɔrndbif]
> [ˌkɔːnd ˈbiːf]
> [ˌkɔːrnd ˈbiːf]



M-W \ˈkȯrnd 'bēf\

Hier de Nederlandse /kɔrnɛdbif/
en Belgische  /kɔːrntbif/ zogenaamde verschillende
audio uitspraken volgens DVD.
Er is geen verschil van uitspraak te horen. Ze zijn duidelijk dezelfde, met name  /kɔrnɛdbif/.
De Belgische fonetische transcriptie klopt dus niet of de audio is verkeerd.

Ik heb lang [kɔrnɛdbif] gezegd  maar niet met de klemtoon op nɛd.
Tegenwoordig zeg ik ['ˌkɔːrnd 'biːf], dat komt overeen met M-W dus. Volgens jou is dat puur Amerikaans.



bibibiben said:


> De uitspraak van _recital_ gaat in Nederland waarschijnlijk bij de ingewijden wel goed. Nogal wat Nederlanders zullen echter niet eens weten wat een recital is ..


Zo te zien is er geen synoniem voorhanden. Wat zeggen ze dan?




> recital in NL /risɑjtəl/  in BE ook /resitɑl/
> muziek uitvoering van een geheel programma door een solist
> DVD


Ik zeg /resitɑl/ maar dat ga ik nu veranderen naar /risɑjtəl/


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Hier de Nederlandse /kɔrnɛdbif/
> en Belgische  /kɔːrntbif/ zogenaamde verschillende


Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat een Vlaming korntbief zegt. Ofwel korn*tp*ief, ofwel korn*db*ief. Of gewoon de t/d weglaten: kornbief


eno2 said:


> Ik zeg /resitɑl/ maar dat ga ik nu veranderen naar /risɑjtəl/


Als je aj zegt in plaats van aai/aaj, dan klink je Australisch. (Mooi accent )


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat een Vlaming korntbief zegt.


Ik ook niet. De fonetische transcriptie  van DVD is een ongetwijfeld een kwakkel maar de corresponderende audio is OK  /kɔr'nɛdbif/ met een duidelijke d. Bij de Nederlandse hoor ik eerder een t. De klemtoon op 'nɛd verrast me.


> Als je aj zegt in plaats van aai/aaj, dan klink je Australisch. (Mooi accent )



De ɑ van van Dale is met een underscore die zich niet laat kopiëren en nergens elders te vinden is. /risɑjtəl/ met underscore dus.
Ik zeg risaaitel.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Ik zeg /resitɑl/ maar dat ga ik nu veranderen naar /risɑjtəl/


Waarom? Ik niet. Ik blijf /resitɑl/ zeggen. Waarom zou ik in vredesnaam de Engelse uitspraak moeten gebruiken? Het komt uiteindelijk uit het Latijn en /resitɑl/ ligt veel dichter bij de Latijnse uitspraak (zoals ook in het Frans).

PS. En voor de goede orde: ik weet wat het betekent.


----------



## eno2

Waarom?
Ik vroeg naar de getrouwste uitspraak van Anglicismen. In dit geval (recital) de Nederlanders dus. Ik volg graag, maar niet altijd,  de lead van de  Nederlanders als ik over zulke dingen struikel. Resital uitspraak is absoluut geen probleem, zeker niet aangezien je je op de Franse uitspraak kan beroepen. Evenmin een probleem als, in het algemeen,  vele andere "verankerde" vernederlandsingen, Belgische of Nederlandse. Het is maar dat ik vind dat het aanhouden van de oorspronkelijke uitspraak (en des te meer  bij wie daar kundig in is) kan aanvaard worden, zeker als het woordbeeld onveranderd ontleend wordt.  Nog weer zoiets dat gerust parallel naast elkaar mag bestaan.  Kan wel wat posh klinken. Ik nam dat al decennia waar bij mijn anglofiele oudste dochter bij wie die Engelse uitspraak welhaast een tic is.

[De uitspraak van vreemde geografische en plaatsnamen en  eigennamen is dan weer een mijnenveld dat een afzonderlijke draad verdient door en voor wie het wil betreden]
P.S.Ik had maar een vaag idee van wat recital betekent. Volgens mijn idee ervan  kon recital ook een recital zijn van iets en niet enkel van één iemand. En ik vond in elk geval al dit binnen de seconden:


> *Zaterdag 7 maart beten pianist Roland Aalbers en celliste Karlien Bartels het spits af met een recital rond Van Goghs Nederlands-Franse connectie. *


Edesche Concertzaal - Feestelijke opening van het Van Gogh-jaar in Edesche Concertzaal

Dat is nog eens iets anders dan een "uitvoering van een geheel programma door een *solist*"


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_Cornedbeef_, dat is zo'n woord waarvan ik wist dat er iets raars met de uitspraak* aan de hand was. Maar in het echte leven heb ik het nog nooit gebruikt en ik zou niet weten hoe ik het spontaan, zonder erbij na te denken, zou uitspreken. Dat product behoort gewoon niet tot mijn leefwereld. Ik heb het nog nooit in de supermarkt gezien en ik heb had** zelfs geen idee hoe de inhoud van zo'n blik eruit ziet.

* En met de spelling, want laten we eerlijk zijn, het ziet er niet uit, zo aan elkaar geschreven in het Nederlands.
** Nu wel, want ik heb het gegoogeld.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Peterdg said:


> Waarom zou ik in vredesnaam de Engelse uitspraak moeten gebruiken? Het komt uiteindelijk uit het Latijn en /resitɑl/ ligt veel dichter bij de Latijnse uitspraak (zoals ook in het Frans).


Je _moet_ helemaal niets. Maar je kunt het ook omdraaien: waarom zou 'n mens überhaupt Engelse leenwoorden op z'n Frans _willen_ uitspreken?

Je haalt er als een soort achterafverklaring de uitspraak van het Latijn bij, maar daar gaat het natuurlijk niet om. Mensen die _recital_ op z'n Frans uitspreken doen dat omdat ze dat zo gewend zijn, en ze zijn het zo gewend niet vanwege hun kennis van het Latijn, maar vanwege de Franse invloed op het Nederlands in België.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Overigens is die Franse invloed niet alleen bij de uitspraak van Engelse leenwoorden merkbaar. Neem drielettergrepige internationale leenwoorden als _casino_, _dynamo_, _bikini_, _bodega_, enz. De klemtoon ligt in het Nederlands en vele andere talen op de tweede lettergreep en in het Frans uiteraard op de derde lettergreep. Maar veel Vlamingen spreken zoals in het Frans de klinker in de tweede lettergreep kort uit, waarbij ze als geringe aanpassing de klemtoon van de derde naar de eerste lettergreep verschuiven.


----------



## Peterdg

Hans Molenslag said:


> Mensen die _recital_ op z'n Frans uitspreken doen dat omdat ze dat zo gewend zijn, en ze zijn het zo gewend niet vanwege hun kennis van het Latijn, maar vanwege de Franse invloed op het Nederlands in België.


Akkoord. Ik heb ook niets anders beweerd (enfin, denk ik toch niet).


----------



## eno2

De Franse uitspraak wordt  veel gemakkelijker gelijkluidend gereproduceerd. De Engelse valt haast niet af te leiden uit het woordbeeld.


----------



## Red Arrow

Iedereen in Sardinië zal ons weten te zeggen dat je de Latijnse c als een k moet uitspreken, dus dit vind ik maar een flauw excuus. 

Het Latijn van Vlamingen is net zo verfranst als het Nederlands.


Peterdg said:


> Waarom? Ik niet. Ik blijf /resitɑl/ zeggen. Waarom zou ik in vredesnaam de Engelse uitspraak moeten gebruiken? Het komt uiteindelijk uit het Latijn en /resitɑl/ ligt veel dichter bij de Latijnse uitspraak (zoals ook in het Frans).
> 
> PS. En voor de goede orde: ik weet wat het betekent.


----------



## Red Arrow

Sommige Nederlanders zeggen blijkbaar Bermjoedadriehoek. Hier zegt men het dus met /y/ in plaats van /ju/.


----------



## eno2

Uitspraak van plaatsnamen,  van geografische namen en nog meer van eigennamen vormt een mijnenveld.


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow :D said:


> Iedereen in Sardinië zal ons weten te zeggen dat je de Latijnse c als een k moet uitspreken, dus dit vind ik maar een flauw excuus.
> 
> Het Latijn van Vlamingen is net zo verfranst als het Nederlands.


Ik had het niet over de "c" maar over de "i". Ik weet ook wel dat in het klassiek Latijn de "c" als "k" werd uitgesproken. Maar in het middeleeuws Latijn (en vandaar ook in het Kerklatijn) is dat een "s" klank geworden voor een "e" of een "i", waardoor het in het Frans en het Nederlands ook een "s" klank is geworden.

De "i" als "aaj" uitspreken heeft geen enkele Latijnse oorsprong.


----------



## eno2

"Ad exercitium salamandris, omnes commilitones, surgite!"  Ik zou dit inderdaad nooit over mijn lippen gekregen hebben met i=aai.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Tegenwoordig zeg ik ['ˌkɔːrnd 'biːf], dat komt overeen met M-W dus. Volgens jou is dat puur Amerikaans.



En als je de r weglaat, zou je Brits klinken.

Wat het meeste opvalt, is dat je beweert dat je ook de Engelse beklemtoning aanhoudt. In de Engelse uitspraak van _corned beef_ is sprake van zogeheten _second-element stress_, een veelvoorkomend verschijnsel in samengestelde woorden die een voedingsmiddel aanduiden (en ook in tal van andere woorden). In het Nederlands bestaat het verschijnsel ook wel (denk aan _stadhuis_ en _boerenzoon_), maar dit zogeheten finaal eenheidsaccent komt maar sporadisch voor. In Nederland spreekt niemand _cornedbeef _met finaal eenheidsaccent uit. In Vlaanderen zal het vast niet anders zijn.


----------



## bibibiben

Hans Molenslag said:


> Dat product behoort gewoon niet tot mijn leefwereld. Ik heb het nog nooit in de supermarkt gezien en ik heb had** zelfs geen idee hoe de inhoud van zo'n blik eruit ziet.



Deze vleeswaren zijn een nachtmerrie uit mijn jeugd. Als kind nam ik me voor deze verschrikking nooit meer te eten "als ik later groot was". En ik heb woord gehouden.


----------



## Red Arrow

Geen wonder dat niemand het hier niet kent 

Ik ken wel corndogs. Dankzij de televisie.


----------



## Peterdg

We dwalen af maar,


Red Arrow :D said:


> Geen wonder dat niemand het hier niet kent


Ik ken het, al van in mijn kinderjaren.


bibibiben said:


> Deze vleeswaren zijn een nachtmerrie uit mijn jeugd. Als kind nam ik me voor deze verschrikking nooit meer te eten


Ik eet het nog regelmatig en vind het erg lekker (opgewarmd in de pan). Het is trouwens ook het belangrijkste ingredient van de "Reuben sandwich", een broodje dat populair is in de US (en lekker ook) zij het dat het daar meestal (maar niet altijd) gemaakt wordt met de Amerikaanse versie van cornedbeef.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> En als je de r weglaat, zou je Brits klinken.
> 
> Wat het meeste opvalt, is dat je beweert dat je ook de Engelse beklemtoning aanhoudt. In de Engelse uitspraak van _corned beef_ is sprake van zogeheten _second-element stress_, een veelvoorkomend verschijnsel in samengestelde woorden die een voedingsmiddel aanduiden (en ook in tal van andere woorden). In het Nederlands bestaat het verschijnsel ook wel (denk aan _stadhuis_ en _boerenzoon_), maar dit zogeheten finaal eenheidsaccent komt maar sporadisch voor. In Nederland spreekt niemand _cornedbeef _met finaal eenheidsaccent uit. In Vlaanderen zal het vast niet anders zijn.


Voor mij zijn het nu twee woorden geworden. Kornd Bief. Vroeger 'Kornedbif. Waarvan ik dacht  dat het dialectisch was (ook niet helemaal waar dus).


----------



## Red Arrow

Sommige Nederlanders zeggen zelfs juweel met een Engelse j


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Red Arrow :D said:


> Sommige Nederlanders zeggen zelfs juweel met een Engelse j



Echt waar? Zelf nog nooit gehoord.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Sommige Nederlanders zeggen zelfs juweel met een Engelse j



Heb ik ook niet eerder gehoord. Ik vraag me af wat voor mensen jij spreekt. Hebben zij het Nederlands wel als moedertaal?


----------



## Red Arrow

Het was iemand op televisie en ze zag er gewoon Nederlands uit. Ik was ook verbaasd.


----------



## Red Arrow

Dit is misschien een stomme vraag, maar ik vroeg me af of het toeval is dat sommige West-Vlamingen en sommige Limburgers zowel /ɪ/ als /ɛ/ heel open uitspreken. Het lijkt wel alsof de open uitspraak van /ɪ/ als [ɛ] ervoor zorgt dat /ɛ/ ook verder open gaat tot [æ].

Wanneer mijn familie uit Leuven / Lubbeek dialect praat, dan doet ze net het omgekeerde: /ɛ/ is meer gesloten en klinkt zeker voor "n" als [ɪn], bijvoorbeeld: mens, pens, venster. Vervolgens klinkt /ɪ/ dan maar als [i] en /i/ als [i:].

Is het correct om te zeggen dat één klankverandering soms een kettingreactie start, of is dat kort door de bocht?
Is het mogelijk om te voorspellen wanneer twee klanken gaan fuseren en wanneer een kettingreactie plaatsvindt?


----------



## ThomasK

Ik denk dat je een punt hebt, maar ik kan niet op alle vlakken logische verschuivingen of een logica in de verschuiving aangeven... 
- Antwerpenaars: we beginnen met _vis _maar zij zeggen _vies_._ (Ik gebruik geen leestekens, kost te veel tijd) _Dus moet _vieze vieeeeze_ worden om onderscheid te hebben. En _meer _wordt _mier_, dus moet de _ie _ook langer worden, vermoed ik (_mier bieeer_), maar soms wordt ee (beter) ei (_beiter_)..... 
- Maar een man in de maan: _moar een maen in de moan._ hier zie ik niet direct een link, geen systeem... 

West-Vlaanderen: ik hoor inderdaad heel goed de open /ɛ/, maar tegelijk wordt een ei net minder open dan in de standaardtaal: eei. Ook ou: oou...  Ik zie geen duidelijk verband, behalve dat ik eerder een neiging zie om "minder open" te praten, letterlijk (en figuurlijk)... 

Voorspellen? Geen idee...


----------

